# Démarrage Macintosh SE



## Rubber_Soul (16 Octobre 2015)

Bonjour,

Étant fan de la marque à la pomme, j'ai décidé d'acheter un vieux Macintosh SE. L'ennui c'est que je m'y connais absolument pas.
Donc voici mon (enfin mes) problème :
je branche tous les câbles (l'alimentation, le clavier, la souris), je l'allume, et là les ennuis commencent, il y a bien une disquette qui s'affiche, mais pas avec un ? mais avec un X. Et ce qu'il y a d'étrange c'est que le lecteur de disquette du bas n'arrête pas de tourner et ce même sans disquette. Par contre quand je mets une disquette (vierge) dans le lecteur du haut celui du bas s'arrête, il lit la disquette puis l'éjecte.

Merci de vos réponses et de votre aide, qui je l'espère sera précieuses.

P.S. : je n'ai aucun moyen de "graver" des disquettes ou d'en lire.


----------



## Invité (16 Octobre 2015)

Tiens, je ne connais de modèle avec 2 lecteurs de D7 en façade.
Tu peux prendre une photo ?


----------



## melaure (17 Octobre 2015)

Sisi c'était un modèle particulier le SE en dual floppy, mais je n'ai pas eu ce modèle. J'ai encore le normal, lecteur interne + DD.

Tu peux mettre un système 6 ou 7 en fonction de ta RAM, et un DD externe SCSI ne serait pas de trop. Après tu peux même ajouter un lecteur de CD SCSI pour compléter, voire un bon vieux Syquest pour sauver le tout (ou comme disque de démarrage externe).

J'sspère que les lecteurs ne sont pas encrassés. Le vendeur ne t'a pas fait de démo ?


----------



## Rubber_Soul (17 Octobre 2015)

Invité a dit:


> Tiens, je ne connais de modèle avec 2 lecteurs de D7 en façade.
> Tu peux prendre une photo ?



Voici le lien pour l'image : http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/img240423.php


----------



## Rubber_Soul (17 Octobre 2015)

melaure a dit:


> Tu peux mettre un système 6 ou 7 en fonction de ta RAM, et un DD externe SCSI ne serait pas de trop. Après tu peux même ajouter un lecteur de CD SCSI pour compléter, voire un bon vieux Syquest pour sauver le tout (ou comme disque de démarrage externe).



Je pense que je vais partir sur un système 6, pour ne pas avoir de mauvaise surprise. 
Après je n'ai pas trop compris ce que tu as dit ^^. Car je suis avec cette machine dans le flou total !



melaure a dit:


> J'sspère que les lecteurs ne sont pas encrassés.



Les lecteurs ont un peu de poussière mais sans plus.



melaure a dit:


> Le vendeur ne t'a pas fait de démo ?



Nope, je l'ai acheté en ligne.


----------



## Invité (17 Octobre 2015)

Rubber_Soul a dit:


> Voici le lien pour l'image : http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/img240423.php



Merci !
Sympa le bouzin. 

Sur mes nombreux ex de cette période, quand le lecteur avait ce comportement, c'était la fin (du lecteur)
Une fois j'en ai sauvé un, pas longtemps, avec une D7 textile imprégnée avec un produit de nettoyage.
Ca se vendait (cher), j'ai toujours la D7, mais plus de produit…


----------



## Rubber_Soul (18 Octobre 2015)

Invité a dit:


> Sur mes nombreux ex de cette période, quand le lecteur avait ce comportement, c'était la fin (du lecteur)



Bon c'est bon normalement, le lecteur du haut a l'air de fonctionner normalement. 
Je pense que je vais du coup déconnecter ou enlever celui du bas et le nettoyer. J'en profiterai aussi pour enlever la pile.

Normalement j'ai trouver des disquettes système 6. Je verrai ça la semaine prochaine ou dans 2 semaines


----------



## melaure (18 Octobre 2015)

Si tu n'as pas de produit pour la D7 de nettoyage, il me semble que de l'alcool peut faire affaire ...


----------



## Invité (18 Octobre 2015)

melaure a dit:


> Si tu n'as pas de produit pour la D7 de nettoyage, il me semble que de l'alcool peut faire affaire ...


Effectivement…


----------



## Rubber_Soul (18 Octobre 2015)

melaure a dit:


> Si tu n'as pas de produit pour la D7 de nettoyage, il me semble que de l'alcool peut faire affaire ...



Ok, merci du conseil


----------



## Furo (5 Juin 2021)

Hello, je cherche quelqu'un qui aurait des disquettes 800ko pour un Macintosh SE, j'en ai acheté sur leboncoin mais il semble démagnetizé ^^'' merci


----------



## Invité (5 Juin 2021)

> Hello, je cherche quelqu'un qui aurait des disquettes 800ko pour un Macintosh SE, j'en ai acheté sur leboncoin mais il semble démagnetizé ^^'' merci



Bah, tu mets un bout de scotch sur le trou de gauche sur les 2 faces et tu pourras formater une D7 1,44 en 800Ko


----------



## Furo (5 Juin 2021)

Invité a dit:


> Bah, tu mets un bout de scotch sur le trou de gauche sur les 2 faces et tu pourras formater une D7 1,44 en 800Ko


Je peux pas, mon lecteur usb (comme les autres) ne commence qu'a partir de 1,44mo et j'ai besoin d'une disquette de boot car mon macintosh se n'affiche que la fameue disquette avec un point d'interrogation


----------



## gpbonneau (5 Juin 2021)

Furo a dit:


> Je peux pas, mon lecteur usb (comme les autres) ne commence qu'a partir de 1,44mo et j'ai besoin d'une disquette de boot car mon macintosh se n'affiche que la fameue disquette avec un point d'interrogation


Tu cherches des disquettes vierges en 800Ko ?
-> Comme le suggère Invité, tu prends des disquettes HD 1.44Mo, même pas la peine de boucher le trou, le SE ne reconnait pas les disquettes 1.44Mo, il les formatera en 800Ko.
-> Si tu veux les formater en 800Ko sur un vieux Mac avec lecteur 1.44Mo, tu peux effectivement boucher le trou supplémentaire avec du scotch, ça marche, il la verra comme une disquette SD et la formatera en 800Ko.

Ceci dit, la qualité des disquettes d'occasion n'est pas top, avec le temps ça se dégrade.

Par contre si tu cherches une disquette avec déjà un système dessus pour démarrer ton SE à partir du lecteur de disquette (disque dur en panne ?), faut trouver quelqu'un avec un vieux Mac pour t'en faire une...
Tu es dans quel région ?


----------



## Invité (5 Juin 2021)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Par contre si tu cherches une disquette avec déjà un système dessus pour démarrer ton SE à partir du lecteur de disquette (disque dur en panne ?), faut trouver quelqu'un avec un vieux Mac pour t'en faire une...
> Tu es dans quel région ?


Ah oui, je n'avais pas pensé qu'il n'avait pas forcément de DD sur son SE…


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Juin 2021)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Tu cherches des disquettes vierges en 800Ko ?
> -> Comme le suggère Invité, tu prends des disquettes HD 1.44Mo, même pas la peine de boucher le trou, le SE ne reconnait pas les disquettes 1.44Mo, il les formatera en 800Ko.
> -> Si tu veux les formater en 800Ko sur un vieux Mac avec lecteur 1.44Mo, tu peux effectivement boucher le trou supplémentaire avec du scotch, ça marche, il la verra comme une disquette SD et la formatera en 800Ko.


P'tet ben qu'oui, p'tet ben qu'non ! 

Ça n'est pas qu'une question de format, certains lecteurs "Double Densité"(les plus vieux ?) ne supportent pas les disquettes "Haute Densité", ils ne parviennent pas à écrire dessus.


----------



## Furo (5 Juin 2021)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Tu cherches des disquettes vierges en 800Ko ?
> -> Comme le suggère Invité, tu prends des disquettes HD 1.44Mo, même pas la peine de boucher le trou, le SE ne reconnait pas les disquettes 1.44Mo, il les formatera en 800Ko.
> -> Si tu veux les formater en 800Ko sur un vieux Mac avec lecteur 1.44Mo, tu peux effectivement boucher le trou supplémentaire avec du scotch, ça marche, il la verra comme une disquette SD et la formatera en 800Ko.
> 
> ...


je suis de l'Oise, mais oui si quelqu'un a  ou peut créer des disquettes pour SE en 800ko, ça m'arrangerai ^^'


----------



## Furo (5 Juin 2021)

Invité a dit:


> Ah oui, je n'avais pas pensé qu'il n'avait pas forcément de DD sur son SE…


J'ai le modèle double lecteur de disquette, il y a des Macintosh SE avec juste un lecteur de disquette ainsi qu'un disque dur (et apparait celui là lit les disquettes 1,44mo), j'ai aussi un disque dur externe (20sc)


----------



## Invité (5 Juin 2021)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> P'tet ben qu'oui, p'tet ben qu'non !
> 
> Ça n'est pas qu'une question de format, certains lecteurs "Double Densité"(les plus vieux ?) ne supportent pas les disquettes "Haute Densité", ils ne parviennent pas à écrire dessus.


Tiens, je n'ai jamais remarqué.
Mais matériel limité je suppose.


----------



## Furo (5 Juin 2021)

là par exemple j'ai reçu des disquettes dont 1 avec system 6.0.3 et une seul "encoche", je l'insert, le mac souriant apparait puis il l'ejecte...


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Juin 2021)

Furo a dit:


> je suis de l'Oise, mais oui si quelqu'un a  ou peut créer des disquettes pour SE en 800ko, ça m'arrangerai ^^'



Où dans l'Oise ? Je suis dans le nord de la Seine et Marne, c'est pas loin de certains coins de l'Oise, j'ai les disquettes et le matos pour faire, mais pas le système.


----------



## Furo (5 Juin 2021)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Où dans l'Oise ? Je suis dans le nord de la Seine et Marne, c'est pas loin de certains coins de l'Oise, j'ai les disquettes et le matos pour faire, mais pas le système.


Oh nickel, je suis vers Beauvais


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Juin 2021)

Bon, donc une rencontre est possible, moi, je suis à côté de Meaux. On fait comment (je ne suis dispos que du lundi après midi au jeudi soir), tu viens, ou je viens ? Le mieux serait que tu viennes, ça m'éviterait de trimbaler un de mes vieux tromblons. Il doit me rester assez de disquettes 800 ko pour te faire deux jeux (elles ne sont pas neuves, je les ai récupérées ici ou là).


----------



## Fi91 (6 Juin 2021)

Furo a dit:


> là par exemple j'ai reçu des disquettes dont 1 avec system 6.0.3 et une seul "encoche", je l'insert, le mac souriant apparait puis il l'ejecte...


Le lecteur a été nettoyer ? 
car si le mac sourire s’affiche c’est qu’il y a bien reconnu un système


----------



## Furo (6 Juin 2021)

Je préfère d'abord régler un problème avant le rendez-vous : les 2 engrenages jaunes ont lâché (celle qui permette d'éjecter et qui sont très fragile)


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Juin 2021)

Furo a dit:


> Je préfère d'abord régler un problème avant le rendez-vous : les 2 engrenages jaunes ont lâché (celle qui permette d'éjecter et qui sont très fragile)


Ok, mais ne traine pas trop, je ne suis plus ici pour longtemps, après, faudra venir jusqu'à Blois !


----------



## Furo (6 Juin 2021)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ok, mais ne traine pas trop, je ne suis plus ici pour longtemps, après, faudra venir jusqu'à Blois !


Jusqu'a quand? car j'ai commandé il y a 2 jours et le vendeur ne l'a pas encore envoyé (ça vient d'italie)


----------



## Furo (6 Juin 2021)

Bon alors...j'ai nettoyé les tete de disquette avec de l'alcool, quand je demarre ça fait un petit bruit...ensuite quand je met la disquette ça fait le mac souriant puis ça l'ejecte et quand j'ai voulu filmer, là il n'y a plus eu le mac souriant et l'ejecte...
Vidéos: https://we.tl/t-6A62ghQuoT


----------



## Furo (6 Juin 2021)

Serait-ce dû à l'engrenage ?


----------



## Furo (6 Juin 2021)

ok, j'ai testé avec un autre lecteur d'un macintosh lc475 qui fonctionne nickel...le mac souriant est là puis ejection...donc c'est la disquette qui ne fonctionne pas


----------



## Furo (6 Juin 2021)

voici le resultat: https://we.tl/t-TjzeWwrYFo


----------



## Invité (6 Juin 2021)

La disquette est mal faite ou ne correspond pas à ce qui est attendu…
La bonne nouvelle c'est que tes lecteurs fonctionnent bien


----------



## Furo (6 Juin 2021)

Nickel, merci xD


----------



## gpbonneau (6 Juin 2021)

Furo a dit:


> là par exemple j'ai reçu des disquettes dont 1 avec system 6.0.3 et une seul "encoche", je l'insert, le mac souriant apparait puis il l'ejecte...


Je veux bien t'envoyer une disquette système en 6.0.7, tu pourras tester si ça marche ou si c'est ton lecteur de disquette qui a du mal à lire... Envoie-moi un MP avec ton adresse.


Furo a dit:


> J'ai le modèle double lecteur de disquette, il y a des Macintosh SE avec juste un lecteur de disquette ainsi qu'un disque dur (et apparait celui là lit les disquettes 1,44mo), j'ai aussi un disque dur externe (20sc)


J'ai aussi une SE double lecteur de disquette, je m'assurerais que ça marche dessus.
Pour les modèles avec disque dur, seuls les derniers (normalement sérigraphié FDHD sur la face avant) peuvent lire écrire les disquettes 800Ko et 1.44Mo.

De gauche à droite, SE double lecteurs, SE HD 40Mo interne et lecteur 800Ko, SE HD 40Mo interne et lecteur 1.44Mo (c'est marqué "FDHD" sous "Macintosh SE")





Ton disque externe 20SC fonctionne ?
C'est pratique avec un SE double lecteur ;-)
Ils sont normalement équipés de disque dur Miniscribe 8425 et c'est plutôt rare d'en trouver un qui fonctionne encore.

Ici branché sur un Mac Plus, (le HD en bas, au dessus c'est un HD20 non SCSI, bien mois rapide) :


----------



## Furo (6 Juin 2021)

Je t’ai envoyé un mp, sinon concernant les dd externe, quand je l’allume ça clignote jaune-orange. Je pensais qu’on pouvait booter avec mais je sais pas si ça peux marcher. J’ai aussi un lecteur externe de disquette Apple qui fonctionne


----------



## gpbonneau (6 Juin 2021)

Furo a dit:


> Je t’ai envoyé un mp, sinon concernant les dd externe, quand je l’allume ça clignote jaune-orange. Je pensais qu’on pouvait booter avec mais je sais pas si ça peux marcher. J’ai aussi un lecteur externe de disquette Apple qui fonctionne


Normalement tu peux booter dessus... s'il fonctionne.

Les disques dur Miniscribe 20SC sont plutôt capricieux. La mécanique est un peu spécial, le bras de lecture n'a pas un mouvement pendulaire sur un axe, mais radial avec un petit moteur pas à pas sur une crémaillère. Si le disque n'a pas tourné depuis longtemps, parfois ça reste bloqué... ça a bientôt 35 ans (87) tout de même !
L'axe du moteur pas à pas est visible sur le coté, il suffit parfois de le faire bouger un peu après la mise en rotation de disque, s'il ne se passe rien, pour le débloquer... On peut aussi le mettre en mode Test pour forcer le fonctionnement du bras...

Il faut ouvrir d'abord le boitier Apple, sans l'abimer, c'est pas aisé...
Il y a des petits ergots (2 de chaque coté) à pousser (par une petite fente) pour soulever le dessus.
Ici sur un 40SC :





Et tu devrais avoir ça sur le 20SC :





Sur le coté droit du disque tu verras l'axe du moteur pas à pas.
Si tu veux savoir comment ça fonctionne :








						Miniscribe Stepper Motor
					

The sights and sounds of the Miniscribe 8425/8438 series hard drives. A single jumper puts the drive into an exercise mode. Handy for checking for good stepp...




					www.youtube.com


----------



## Furo (7 Juin 2021)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Normalement tu peux booter dessus... s'il fonctionne.
> 
> Les disques dur Miniscribe 20SC sont plutôt capricieux. La mécanique est un peu spécial, le bras de lecture n'a pas un mouvement pendulaire sur un axe, mais radial avec un petit moteur pas à pas sur une crémaillère. Si le disque n'a pas tourné depuis longtemps, parfois ça reste bloqué... ça a bientôt 35 ans (87) tout de même !
> L'axe du moteur pas à pas est visible sur le coté, il suffit parfois de le faire bouger un peu après la mise en rotation de disque, s'il ne se passe rien, pour le débloquer... On peut aussi le mettre en mode Test pour forcer le fonctionnement du bras...
> ...


Faut que je vois ça ce soir
Quelle commande faut il faire pour qu'il boot dessus ? 
Je dois ouvrir le lecteur ?


----------



## Furo (7 Juin 2021)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Normalement tu peux booter dessus... s'il fonctionne.
> 
> Les disques dur Miniscribe 20SC sont plutôt capricieux. La mécanique est un peu spécial, le bras de lecture n'a pas un mouvement pendulaire sur un axe, mais radial avec un petit moteur pas à pas sur une crémaillère. Si le disque n'a pas tourné depuis longtemps, parfois ça reste bloqué... ça a bientôt 35 ans (87) tout de même !
> L'axe du moteur pas à pas est visible sur le coté, il suffit parfois de le faire bouger un peu après la mise en rotation de disque, s'il ne se passe rien, pour le débloquer... On peut aussi le mettre en mode Test pour forcer le fonctionnement du bras...
> ...


Faut que je vois ça ce soir
Quelle commande faut il faire pour qu'il boot dessus ? 
Je dois ouvrir le lecteur ?


----------



## gpbonneau (7 Juin 2021)

Furo a dit:


> Faut que je vois ça ce soir
> Quelle commande faut il faire pour qu'il boot dessus ?
> Je dois ouvrir le lecteur ?



Rien, s'il fonctionne. 
Tu le branches sur le Mac SE avec le câble SCSI et le bouchon sur l'autre prise, puis tu allumes le disque dur et le Mac (surtout faire les branchements avant d'allumer sinon tu risques de griller le bus SCSI).

Si le Mac ne boot pas dessus, soit le 20SC n'a pas de Dossier Système (ce qui m'étonnerait, sinon je ne vois pas l'intérêt d'avoir un HD externe si c'est pour booter sur une disquette ;-) dans ce cas tu mets une disquette système dans le lecteur et tu le verras sur le bureau du Finder, soit le 20SC est en panne... voir plus haut...

Je t'ai envoyé des disquettes Système (6.0.7) 800Ko (2 au cas ou...). C'est des disquettes 1.44Mo formaté en 800Ko (j'ai mis un scotch sur le trou supplémentaire au cas ou tu les mettrais dans un lecteur 1.44Mo).
Je les ai testé sur mon SE double lecteur, ça marche, sur l'un ou l'autre lecteur de la même façon.


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Juin 2021)

Je vois, sur la première vidéo, une erreur de manipulation : pour démarrer sur une disquette, il faut enfoncer la disquette dans le lecteur dès que le chime (le "bong" de démarrage) retentit, avant que l'écran ne s'éclaire, pas lorsque le dossier clignotant est affiché.

Sinon, à priori je suis là jusqu'à fin juillet.


----------



## Furo (7 Juin 2021)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je vois, sur la première vidéo, une erreur de manipulation : pour démarrer sur une disquette, il faut enfoncer la disquette dans le lecteur dès que le chime (le "bong" de démarrage) retentit, avant que l'écran ne s'éclaire, pas lorsque le dossier clignotant est affiché.
> 
> Sinon, à priori je suis là jusqu'à fin juillet.


Ouais du coup désolé, vu qu'on m'envoie 2 disquette de boot qui fonctionne, du coup il n'y a plus d'intérêt à ce que je vienne, mais merci beaucoup pour ta proposition ^^


----------



## Furo (7 Juin 2021)

Du coup voici une photo du disque dur, une vidéo du fonctionnement hors connexion au mac, puis une connecté

vidéos: https://we.tl/t-y1LJRmnzNq


----------



## Furo (7 Juin 2021)

Donc du coup ouais le disque dur ne tourne pas (comme dans la video)


----------



## Furo (7 Juin 2021)

J'ai un peu bougé le "moteur" : https://we.tl/t-J3Onpy68xb


----------



## Furo (7 Juin 2021)

Problème détecté, sans doute un 47uf / 6v


----------



## Furo (7 Juin 2021)

Tester avec d'autres disques dur (non compatible), le mac souriant puis erreur..donc c'est bien un problème de disque dur et de ce condensateur mais je ne sais pas quel intensité


----------



## gpbonneau (8 Juin 2021)




----------



## Furo (8 Juin 2021)

Merci beaucoup, est ce que l’on peu augmenter un peu le voltage? J’ai un 22uf mais en 25v


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Juin 2021)

Furo a dit:


> Merci beaucoup, est ce que l’on peu augmenter un peu le voltage? J’ai un 22uf mais en 25v


Pour ce que j'en sais (vague souvenir de mes études à l'École Nationale de Radiotechnique et d'Électricité Appliquée de Clichy), la tension indiquée est la tension de claquage, donc aucun problème, tu n'augmenteras pas le voltage. Par contre, je ne suis pas persuadé que cette capa cramée soit la cause de ton problème, ça pourrait n'en être qu'une conséquence, et je ne serais pas surpris qu'un ou plusieurs semi-conducteur(s) en ai(en)t aussi fait les frais.


----------



## Furo (8 Juin 2021)

Moi je pense au contraire que c'est ça, car c'est "l'entré" du disque dur, si celui-ci est cassé, forcement derrière ça suis pas


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Juin 2021)

Non, ça n'est pas "l'entrée", cette capa est sur le 12V de l'alimentation électrique du disque, et la cause du problème n'est pas le fait qu'elle ait cramé, mais "*pourquoi* elle a cramé", je ne vois qu'une seule cause possible : une surtension venant de l'alimentation, et il ne me parait pas irréaliste de penser que ce qui a fait cramer cette capa ait pu causer plus loin d'autres dégâts moins visibles à l'œil au niveau des semi-conducteurs qui sont très sensibles à ces phénomènes.

Cela dit, si tu as la capa capable de la remplacer, fais le, ainsi nous serons fixé.


----------



## Furo (9 Juin 2021)

Yes !! Merci @gpbonneau ,ca fonctionne et surprise, en branchant le disque dur, ça fonctionne aussi


----------



## Furo (9 Juin 2021)

Bon par contre (je verrai ça plus tard), j'ai réinitialise le disque dur, j'éjecte la disquette, j'ouvre le disque dur et il me dise d'insérer la disquette, je met la disquette et là..bah il l'éjecte. Je redémarre le disque dur s'allume et là encore la disquette au point d'interrogation, je l'insère et ça me l'éjecte


----------



## gpbonneau (9 Juin 2021)

Furo a dit:


> Bon par contre (je verrai ça plus tard), j'ai réinitialise le disque dur, j'éjecte la disquette, j'ouvre le disque dur et il me dise d'insérer la disquette, je met la disquette et là..bah il l'éjecte. Je redémarre le disque dur s'allume et là encore la disquette au point d'interrogation, je l'insère et ça me l'éjecte


Belle perf, il marche de nouveau  c'est plutôt rare les Miniscribe 20Mo en état, bienvenu au club 

Moi j'aurais essayé de voir s'il était "lisible" avant de le formater, il avait peut-être (surement) un Système installé dessus...

En tout cas, je vois que ton SE démarre sur disquette, impec.
Tu as lancé le formatage avec "Installation SC Apple" et l'initialisation a réussi.
En quittant "Installation SC" tu as vu l'icône du disque dur sur le bureau du Finder.
A ce moment là, le plus simple c'était de recopier le Dossier Système de ta disquette sur le Disque dur et ensuite redémarrer.
Sans disquette dans le (les) lecteurs le Mac doit démarrer sur le disque dur.

Quand tu démarres sur une disquette et que tu la mets à la corbeille, c'est normal qu'il te la redemande dés que tu utilises une commande du Finder (comme ouvrir le disque dur), il a besoin d'accéder au Système. S'il l'éjecte, c'est soit ta disquette ou ton lecteur qui sont pas 100% nickel, ça arrive...


----------



## Furo (9 Juin 2021)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Belle perf, il marche de nouveau  c'est plutôt rare les Miniscribe 20Mo en état, bienvenu au club
> 
> Moi j'aurais essayé de voir s'il était "lisible" avant de le formater, il avait peut-être (surement) un Système installé dessus...
> 
> ...


Comment recopier le dossier système sur le disque dur?


----------



## Furo (9 Juin 2021)

YES BORDEL ça marche sans disquette merci beaucoup! Maintenant reste plus qu’à remplacer le condom défectueux et les engrenages de l’éjecte


----------



## Furo (9 Juin 2021)

Mais what ?? J’ai éteint puis rallume et ça me redemande la disquette


----------



## gpbonneau (9 Juin 2021)

Furo a dit:


> Mais what ?? J’ai éteint puis rallume et ça me redemande la disquette



C’est le soucis avec les vieux Miniscribe, le bras de lecture a un peu de mal à bouger au début… du coup il démarre pas et le Mac le trouve pas.
Si tu entends le disque dur qui tourne, bouge un peu l’axe du moteur pas a pas…


----------



## Furo (9 Juin 2021)

gpbonneau a dit:


> C’est le soucis avec les vieux Miniscribe, le bras de lecture a un peu de mal à bouger au début… du coup il démarre pas et le Mac le trouve pas.
> Si tu entends le disque dur qui tourne, bouge un peu l’axe du moteur pas a pas…


bon, il tourne un peu au debut puis plus rien, pas afficher sur le bureau ni avec la disquette


----------



## Furo (9 Juin 2021)

Au pire je le remplace par un autre disque dur et je l'initiatise


----------



## gpbonneau (9 Juin 2021)

Il y a une procédure de test, tu mets un shunt sur les 2 derniers picots :







il y a 6 shunts possible à cet endroit, les 3 premiers c'est la sélection du numéro SCSI (tu dois avoir un shunt sur le deuxième, le disque est sur 2 par défaut). le quatrième et le cinquième ne nous interrese pas (Parité et LowPower) mais le dernier sert à mettre le disque en mode diagnostique autonome. 
Pas besoin de le brancher au Mac, tu mets un shunt et tu l'allumes, tu devrais avoir ce qu'il y a sur la video youtube. Si ça marche tu le laisses quelques minutes et tu l'éteins pour que ça s'arrête, ça va peut être le remettre en ligne...


Au pire, le jette pas, ça m'intéresse les vieux truc ;-)


----------



## Furo (10 Juin 2021)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Il y a une procédure de test, tu mets un shunt sur les 2 derniers picots :
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 228637
> 
> ...


C’est quoi un shunt? Comment fait-on?


----------



## gpbonneau (10 Juin 2021)

J'ai pris le disque à l'envers, un peu vite, désolé, le shunt à mettre c'est de l'autre coté, à coté du shunt déjà en place :




C'est sur le connecteur à 12 broches où est branché la petite nappe qui va au sélecteur SCSI à l'arrière du boitier.
Les 6 premiers servent à régler le numéro SCSI (le connecteur bleu est branché dessus), et les 2 derniers, juste après les 2 qui ont déjà un shunt, c'est pour le diagnostic. 
Tu trouves un moyen de shunter les 2 broches et tu allumes le disque (sans le brancher sur le Mac).


----------



## Invité (10 Juin 2021)

Le shunt c'est faire un pont entre les broches.
tu as un cavalier sur les deuxièmes broches, ça doit être possible de l'utiliser sur les premières pour le diag.
si ton disque refonctionne après, tu remets le cavalier à sa place.


----------



## Furo (10 Juin 2021)

Bon, j’ai mis le pont par contre….une pastille a sauté et je sais pas où l’a reprendre, et si c'est "necessaire" aussi...pendant ce temps je reinitialise un autre disque dur...à voir

EDIT: Bon mon ancien disque dur apple (Quadra 700) fonctionne, initialisé, fonctionne sans disquette en "reset", puis éteint et rallumé


----------



## Furo (10 Juin 2021)

@gpbonneau ça t'intéresse x)? (bon ça fonctionne mais en disquette je n'ai que en 1,44mo donc à part les disquette que tu m'as offert,bah...c'est tout x))


----------



## gpbonneau (10 Juin 2021)

oui ça m'intéresse, suite en MP.


----------



## Furo (12 Juin 2021)

D'ailleurs ça existe encore les kits pour transformer un mac SE en FDHD? (en gros mettre le disque dur à l'intérieur et n'avoir qu'un seul lecteur)


----------



## gpbonneau (12 Juin 2021)

Furo a dit:


> D'ailleurs ça existe encore les kits pour transformer un mac SE en FDHD? (en gros mettre le disque dur à l'intérieur et n'avoir qu'un seul lecteur)


On peut facilement mettre le disque dur à l'intérieur, il faut le support métallique qui va bien, avec la nappe et les câbles, la plupart des modèles à 2 lecteurs ont finis comme ça.

Par contre pour le passer en FDHD, c'est différent, ça concerne uniquement le (les) lecteur de disquettes. À l'époque Apple proposait un kit pour passer les modèle standard 800Ko (avec ou sans disque dur) en FDHD.

Il faut, bien-sûr, changer le lecteur de disquette par le modèle 1.44Mo (Floppy Drive High Densité : FDHD).
Mais il faut aussi changer les 2 ROM (low et high) et la puce IWM par une puce SIWM (le contrôleur du lecteur de disquette).

Le kit Apple comprenait le lecteur et les 3 puces :
-> Le lecteur 1.44Mo est standard, on peut utiliser n'importe lequel pourvus qu'il soit à insertion automatique (c'est plus pratique dans un SE ;-).
-> Les 3 puces :
SE       
342-0352  High ROM
342-0353  Low ROM
344-0043  IWM

SE FDHD
342-0701  High ROM
342-0702  Low ROM
344-0062  SWIM

Le kit est introuvable aujourd'hui, donc à part dépouiller un FDHD à la carte mère HS... c'est pas gagné.
Si tu ne veux pas expressément le garder dans sa config d'origine, une CM de SE/30 c'est plus facile à trouver ;-)


----------



## Furo (12 Juin 2021)

gpbonneau a dit:


> On peut facilement mettre le disque dur à l'intérieur, il faut le support métallique qui va bien, avec la nappe et les câbles, la plupart des modèles à 2 lecteurs ont finis comme ça.
> 
> Par contre pour le passer en FDHD, c'est différent, ça concerne uniquement le (les) lecteur de disquettes. À l'époque Apple proposait un kit pour passer les modèle standard 800Ko (avec ou sans disque dur) en FDHD.
> 
> ...


nan tkt je veux garder mon se d'origine, juste je voyais des gens faire les dépannages, etc.et j'étais juste intrigué x)


----------



## Furo (13 Juin 2021)

D'ailleurs, qu'on concernant les easter eggs du bouton Interrupt du Macintosh SE, mise à part le G 41D89A et le G 4188a4, il y a quoi d'autres/en utilité ?


----------

